# Navarre beach blues and bobo's on the fly



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hit up Navarre yesterday after I went fishing the day before and saw blues and Bonito cruising the surf line. I don't do a lot of fly fishing so I really wasn't that hopeful. It was a little windy yesterday afternoon but I did manage 3 bonita and 1 blue. The biggest Bobo was around 8-10 lbs and was one of the most fun fights I have had in a while. With the water so clear, I could see him making runs and the other fish with him swimming with him. Overall a really cool experience. I don't know the name of the fly they were hitting, it's a shiny sinking minnow replica. The only reason I didn't catch more is because my casting leaves a lot to be desired. Anyways, enjoyable day!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Catching a bonito on fly is like catching one for the first time again. It makes you appreciate them more.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Anybody out there seeing these guys around Walton Co? I'm dying to hook one up on my fly rod!!! Went looking Tues. the water was void of visual life:thumbdown: I did see some good bait cruisin' in Drapier. I'd drive to them if I had an idea where :yes:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

wtbfishin said:


> Anybody out there seeing these guys around Walton Co? I'm dying to hook one up on my fly rod!!! Went looking Tues. the water was void of visual life:thumbdown: I did see some good bait cruisin' in Drapier. I'd drive to them if I had an idea where :yes:


I went right as the tide was at its highest. Might have had something to do with why they were coming in so close.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!!! Love them bobos!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Snipes, It didn't seem like the tide made much dif, went three days in a row, day one was bit rough, but pairs and guads running the shore. I got a few cast in front of them, but no takes only some chasers, heart was pounding watching that. 2nd day stood on a little higher ground and could see em coming a little better, and made some good cast seemed to be spooking them with that offering, next day came w/ different set up and patterns, but they moved out. Anyone sees them back blow a horn of something, they are on my long list of undone!!! :yes:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I love catching anything on the fly! Congrats on the bobos and the blue!


----------

